# Where is Everybody?



## swamper (Jan 31, 2007)

Have all the 921 victims given up? There hasn't been a post in over a week! I could look on the bright side and figure all problems have been solved and I'm the only one left still fighting with the L332 download. Nah, that would be hard to believe. 

Not to rehash old news but, I've seen no changes, no fixes, and no word on when DISH plans to take care of us. Has everyone switched to 622s? Let's hear something so DISH knows we're still alive and complaining.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

swamper said:


> Have all the 921 victims given up? There hasn't been a post in over a week! I could look on the bright side and figure all problems have been solved and I'm the only one left still fighting with the L332 download. Nah, that would be hard to believe.
> 
> Not to rehash old news but, I've seen no changes, no fixes, and no word on when DISH plans to take care of us. Has everyone switched to 622s? Let's hear something so DISH knows we're still alive and complaining.


I'm just waiting for a phone call from Dish. The VOOM channels are moving to MPEG4 soon, so they are offering VOOM subscribers who have a 921 the opportunity to upgrade to a "free leased 622." Though, I'm not sure what that means - "free" and "leased" are confusing when used together.

-- Roger


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

I am still here, and I am still hanging on to my 921.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm still here too. My 921 just keeps trucking along so will keep it for now. When the switch to MPEG4 happens, I'll have to decide what to do with it then.
A free leased 622 doesn't sound so good. Maybe a free 622 would though.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm still here, my 921 a-la 322 requires a nightly reboot to stay alive. This is the 8th 921 I've had. Replacing it for a software problem is fruitless - the replacements have all crapped out within months, with the exception of the peaceful time we had s/w version 278.

No 622 in my future unless they decide to drop that stupid "HD Enabling fee".

I got the 921 to get my locals' ATSC signals. It does that for only a DVR fee, so that is why I'm staying with the 921.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Still here. Not seeing the L332 problems (whew!), and every few weeks remember to do a precautionary reboot. When I get the upgrade offer, I'd much rather give up my 501 and keep the 921.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

UPDATE: My 9th  921 is on it's way. I hung on to this one believing that it was L332's fault. After a conversation with Tech Support I decided to try a new one again.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm still here too.

But my 921 is going.  They are giving me a 622 for it. 

The guy said that i'm not going to pay any lease for it cause they are taking my "owned" 921. I paid $500 for it 3-4 years ago.

And as long as i maintain certain programs i don't pay any lease.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Nobody "pays" for a lease, it's just the fact that the 622 they give you for the 921 you paid over $500 for is not yours to own. Not a fair swap in my book.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, i know 

What else was i going to do? The 921 was my only HD receiver.



Michael P said:


> Nobody "pays" for a lease, it's just the fact that the 622 they give you for the 921 you paid over $500 for is not yours to own. Not a fair swap in my book.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Nobody "pays" for a lease, it's just the fact that the 622 they give you for the 921 you paid over $500 for is not yours to own. Not a fair swap in my book.


How much is your 921 worth in terms of resale?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Michael P said:


> UPDATE: My 9th  921 is on it's way. I hung on to this one believing that it was L332's fault. After a conversation with Tech Support I decided to try a new one again.


Well #9 came and was bad out of the box! It refused to be authorized.

Unlike most of my previous 921's this one came shipped pre-loaded with L332 (instead of L057 [or was it L058, I know it was L05x]). Anyway while it had the latest software the smart card did not have the latest revision (DNASP 30B), it had DNASP309 and it refused to upgrade.

So anyway #10 is on it's way.

Owning a 921 is an adventure


----------



## Zarom (Jun 4, 2005)

chris03053 said:


> I'm still here too.
> 
> But my 921 is going.  They are giving me a 622 for it.
> 
> ...


Meaning they don't charge a monthly lease fee at all if you turn in your owned 921?


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Zarom said:


> Meaning they don't charge a monthly lease fee at all if you turn in your owned 921?


That's the way I understand it. The new programming cost will go up $5 a month because of the way they have re-packaged the HD channels. But your get a $10 credit each month for a few months. So, for a short while anyway, your bill should go down a little.

But they haven't called me yet .....

-- Roger


----------



## doxieland (Mar 25, 2007)

swamper said:


> Have all the 921 victims given up? There hasn't been a post in over a week! I could look on the bright side and figure all problems have been solved and I'm the only one left still fighting with the L332 download. Nah, that would be hard to believe.
> 
> Not to rehash old news but, I've seen no changes, no fixes, and no word on when DISH plans to take care of us. Has everyone switched to 622s? Let's hear something so DISH knows we're still alive and complaining.


Fingers too tired from all that constant resetting to keyboard compaints...thought I was the only one still suffering....
works great if you don't use it?????!!!!
guide freezes up when using, black overlay still happens, constant reboots required - its 7am and I am on first reboot of day...
and can't just reboot at my convenience; that doesn't seem to work - have to wait till it's had enough and then reboot.

please help us, you techie people - fix this situation or replace the equipment so that it will work with your software (we've had more than a half-dozen 921s) -
and not at an additional cost. I purchased a working 921 to use with this service - and it should not be turned into a doorstop without a free upgrade replacement.

When gates brought out VISTA, it didn't turn my XP functioning PC into a doorstop. I can decide when and if I want to spend money to upgrade. If that isn't going to be an option with my 921 receiver then it needs to be upgraded graciously by dish with no fees to me....... wouldn't that be the the upstanding way of doing business? Take care of the loyal people that have paid and paid and paid????

whew, gotta get back to my reboot.....
thanks for the vent, cause I was about to erupt!!!!

doxieland


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Well I got #10 up and running. Had an issue with stretch/zoom almost immediately (although it was quickly resolved by switching to 16X9 and then back to 4X3 #2).

For anyone getting a refurb, they are now shipping it with L332 preloaded. The only fly in the ointment is the smart card revision. Both #9 and #10 were DNASP 103 Rev 309. The correct revision is DNASP 103 Rev 30B. #9 refused to update to Rev 30B which caused the programming to not authorize (even after the message that the receiver is authorizing). The key is to do a front panel reboot after the authorization message disappears.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

I am so frustrated, I am thinking about putting a timer on the power cord to reboot the (&(**^% 921 daily, just before I usually watch television. This probably would be tough on the hard drive, but this thing is almost useless anyway. Maybe we should file a class action lawsuit. Getting a replacement system is a pain, since you can't transfer your recordings.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

If you are to the point of having to reboot daily call tech support. They may authorize a replacement (see my posts above). At the risk of jinxing myself after only 2 days it's so far so good with #10 (with the exception of that pesky aspect ratio bug). 

I once tried a "preemptive reboot" almost as you are suggesting but just without the timer. It worked (I did not want my 921 to crash during a ball game). BTW: My experience has been the longer you watch one channel without changing channels or paging through the EPG, the longer the 921 will "last" between lockups.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

harsh said:


> How much is your 921 worth in terms of resale?


I sold the 921 I bought in Jan 2004 for $1000 in June 1007 for $100 + shipping to another DBStalk member.

Talk about depreciation!

With all the rebates, the 622 upgrade will cost $0 except for the $20 HDpack.

Paul


----------



## MrJ (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm going to upgrade to a 622 some day, whether I have to pay for it or not. I'm just not sure when. The HD announcements are starting to get interesting. My latest 921 has been working since January, although it does need more reboots. I'm slowly moving recordings off of it in preparation for a future upgrade.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

My 921 will be replaced with a ViP622 today under the VOOM Dish'n It Up deal. I figure that getting $99 out of it on trade is better than keeping it or returning it for $10. It will cost me $1 more per month in fees, but I'll be saving $5 on programming for 10 months with the transition to DishHD.

I encourage all 921 owners who currently subscribe to the $5 VOOM Pak to strongly consider this latest offer. Eventually, I'll probably Dish'n It Up my 508 for another ViP622 and go for the AEP to lop off $11.96 in VOD fees.


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

chris03053 said:


> I'm still here too.
> 
> But my 921 is going.  They are giving me a 622 for it.
> 
> ...


I have two 921 receivers and I'm getting the same deal. I'm getting two owned 622 for both of my 921 receivers. I can still quit DISH if I want to, but probably won't unless my FSNBA HD doesn't come on soon.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

styxfix said:


> I'm getting two owned 622 for both of my 921 receivers.


You better get the "owned" part in writing.


> I can still quit DISH if I want to, but probably won't unless my FSNBA HD doesn't come on soon.


The VOOM upgrade earns you an 18 month programming commitment, so you can't just walk away.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

#10 is starting to act up with some of the same bugs that #8 had. I had one total freeze-up a few days after it was put in service. Add this to the previously reported aspect ratio issue that happened on the day of installation.

I've come to the conclusion that the problem is L332 and not the hardware. L278 was near-perfect. Why can't they just go back to that version?


----------



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

paulcdavis said:


> I sold the 921 I bought in Jan 2004 for $1000 in June 1007 for $100 + shipping to another DBStalk member.
> 
> Talk about depreciation!
> 
> ...


Plus the $5.99/month DVR fee that we aren't paying with 921. You do not need to pay the $20 HDpack if you just want the HD channels that you currently have. But, if you subscribe to the HDPack, you can not go back to the 921 HD lineup.

I have also given up. The installation of the 622 arrives tomorrow. I am going to keep the 921, hopefully they will fix the software, then I will use it to replace my SD DVR that I use as a second system. Haven't subscribed the HDpack, will check it out to see if the channels are worth while.


----------

